
Ask HN: Where would you go to hire a Python and Django tutor? - djangotutorhelp
I’m about two years removed from doing a bit of web development work with a tutor. We built an MVP for an idea I had at the time using Python + Django. The switch to Python 3 and the newer versions of Django are different enough that a tutor would help me a lot again.<p>I’m looking to hire a tutor for 2 hours a week at $30&#x2F;hour. I’d like to prototype a web application that lets suppliers list themselves, let’s users purchase a membership, then let’s consumers select options for who they can speak with after they subscribe.
======
clintonb
Django has not drastically changed in the past two years. Have you worked
through the Django tutorial? Even if you had a tutor for Django, you’d still
need someone to help with the architecture and deployment. Django and Python
seem like the least of your concerns.

Also, what happened to the tutor from a couple years ago?

